# Help! Sick Baby Pygmy Goat



## Fandodge (Feb 24, 2013)

Let me Say First, I have No Experience at All With Goats, Chickens Yes, Goats No, I Took the Little BOy in Tuesday. From an Elderly Female Neighbor who was Struggling to Take Care of him. His Mother Died One Week after he was Born, He Turned 5 Weeks Today. I Have Been Feeding him MannaPro UniMilk Powder. He was Running Jumping, Taking the bottle, Until This Morning around 3.00 A.M. I Found Him Extremely Bloated, Listless and No Energy. I got on the internet trying to find out what could be the Problem. My Wife A Registered Nurse, Gave him a Pedialax Enema, And Miralax Powder Mixed in water. Rubbed his Stomach, and Prayed, what was Wrong with My Little Buddy. Now Its 2:45 P.M., and he's Back to his Old Self Running, Wanting a Bottle wagging his Tail, I do not want to Give him anymore of this Formula, If that is what Caused this in the First place. He's Now Jumping on to My Lap and Head Butting Me! He is Going to the Vet in the Morning, My Question Is What Do I Do till Then? What Was, Or IS the Problem? Please Help. Jamie


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds like you got the bloat taken care of. I would just use whole cow's milk from the store. I would also get some probios to put in his bottle. You could just feed him electrolytes for a bottle or two. I wouldn't withhold any type of liquid till tomorrow. That is too long.

The milk replacers can be a problem and probably was the cause of his bloat.

How much and how often are you feeding him?


----------



## Fandodge (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks For the Info, Two 9 oz Bottles in the Morning, and 2 IN the Evening.


----------



## Fandodge (Feb 24, 2013)

As in this being Sunday & nothing is open due you mean like Pedialyte?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 24, 2013)

That seems like a lot of milk in a short time frame (if I understand you correctly).  3-4 bottles is the norm but usually more spaced out.  Say 7 AM, Noon, 8 PM or something like that


----------



## Fandodge (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes, 2 Full in the Morning, Around 6:00 To 6:30. and 2 More around 5:00 to 5:30 in the Evening, I will Space Them out A Little More. Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 24, 2013)

At 5 weeks old, he could have just 3 bottles. It is important to have about 6 hours inbetween bottles. Only one of the compartments of their stomach processes milk so if it spills into the other chambers, it can cause a lot of problems and may turn deadly.

How much are you feeding per bottle?

yes, you could give him pedialyte.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 24, 2013)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Sounds like you got the bloat taken care of. I would just use whole cow's milk from the store. I would also get some probios to put in his bottle. You could just feed him electrolytes for a bottle or two. I wouldn't withhold any type of liquid till tomorrow. That is too long.
> 
> The milk replacers can be a problem and probably was the cause of his bloat.
> 
> How much and how often are you feeding him?


x2

I raised my babies last year on whole cow's milk. Better for them than the formula and probably cheaper too.


----------



## Fandodge (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you all for your responses.  We took Gibby to the Vet this morning and it was the milk substitute and to much at one time and he got his vaccinations.  He is on whole milk now.   Gibby is back to his normal self.  We appreciate you so much


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's a page I wrote about raisin' babies....

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586-baby-goat-info


----------



## babsbag (Feb 25, 2013)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Here's a page I wrote about raisin' babies....
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586-baby-goat-info


It is tried and true information and invaluable to us beginners. Trust EVERY word she writes.


----------



## Fandodge (Feb 27, 2013)

I have Printed this Out, I Will Use this as a Guide For Gibby. Many Thanks.


----------

